# Waxed cotton pants (Filson Levi's) for casual wear?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tin cloth pants (Filson Levi's) for casual wear?*

*Edit: my mistake, these are tin cloth and not waxed cotton*

I was in the Levi's B&M store in downtown Chicago and saw that they now carry Filson Tin Cloth 505 pants. They're the "waxed cotton" that's targeted as workwear.

https://www.filson.com/products/tin-cloth-505-pants.14501.html?fromCat=true&fvalsProduct=event/levis-workwear&fmetaProduct=ev20https://us.levi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11177100&kwCatId=&kw=filson&origkw=filson&sr=1Definitely more rigid than standard denim, save perhaps some of the "rigid" selvedge that Levi's sells. I rather like it as an alternative to cotton chinos but am fearful it will look too much like I'm a construction worker. It's also rather expensive at $150 - 25% = $120 + tax.

What does the hivemind think of these for casual wear? I've got a pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile boots just like the photo.

Also not sure if this is more of a fall/winter fabric or can be worn year-round.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's only a matter of time before we're all walking around sporting hard-hats and blacksmith's aprons and rubbing a fashionable coal dust compound on our faces.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Trip English said:


> It's only a matter of time before we're all walking around sporting hard-hats and blacksmith's aprons and rubbing a fashionable coal dust compound on our faces.


Yes the workwear/rugged look is making a comeback with brands like Carhartt and Dickie's going more mainstream. I'm just wondering how this fabric is for everyday wear. I know that some of the Filson jackets are made of this, but those are jackets...not pants.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Are you sure they are waxed? I don't really think so. The description says to machine wash. I bet they will shrink like crazy. 

I have worn the Carhartt duck pants and like them quite a bit for farming and hunting. I'm an accountant so its a win when somebody mistakes me for a construction worker.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Dragoon said:


> Are you sure they are waxed? I don't really think so.


 No, they are not. They're tin cloth, but not waxed tin cloth which would be quite nasty for day to day wear.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> It's only a matter of time before we're all walking around sporting hard-hats and blacksmith's aprons and rubbing a fashionable coal dust compound on our faces.


:icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee:


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> No, they are not. They're tin cloth, but not waxed tin cloth which would be quite nasty for day to day wear.


Then let me rephrase -- how is tin cloth for day to day wear?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

dparm, I'm not sure you've heard, but the workwear trend is dead. It's been replaced by the new european luxury trend.

So now all the hip IT guys and internet marketers have traded in their chambray and boots for dated jackets with high end labels and umbrellas.
It's still ridiculous and affected, but of a different sort.

Anyways, I happen to think there is a place in one's wardrobe for heartier, tougher khakis and filson makes several models that fit this description.

The single tin pants might be a bit much, but I've had my eye on a pair for sometime, though many of my hobbies require pants that can take a beating.
I'd go for the original trouser-cut ones, and stay away for the 5 pocket 505 dungaree style, but again that's just me.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I thrifted a pair of J Crew canvas trousers not long ago that I really liked but were, unfortunately and is all too often the case these days, too snug, and so I flipped them. Looking at the photo, I have to say that I don't get it. To my eye, they look just like a pair of tan 501's, so why not buy a pair--or three--of tan 501s for a fraction of the cost? Or canvas Crew?

I am speaking somewhat out of school, being unfamiliar with tin cloth, but those look like just plain jeans to me. Unless the fabric has extraordinary qualities needed for regular wear, I don't get it.

Final point. I was talking to a chimney sweep recently who revealed that his go-to trousers had, at one time, come from Cable Car Clothiers. I about spat my cud--what's this guy doing spending $100 for a pair of pants that swim in soot every day? His reasoning was sound: The pants were durable and comfortable for someone who worked--really worked--for a living. Unfortunately, he said, they quit making them. I think that may be something all of us should consider. For all the posing we might do, clothing, really does, or should, serve a purpose. I can't see a purpose in my life for these trousers. But, perhaps, my chimney sweep will.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I think what gets me is the jeans pocket styling, I know that's not the technical term, but hopefully everyone knows what I mean. The only kind of pants that should have pockets like that, in my book, are blue jeans.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Great point, 32. I'm attracted to such heartier khakis or 5 pockets because of my lifestyle. Luckily, I was able to grab a pair of vintage Orvis KHP's (or whatever they are called) from Gentleman George a while back that are the perfect fit for such messy occasions as playing with the 60 pound puppy, raking leaves with the kids, or traipsing through the woods. I have several pairs of sturdy khakis which I designate for such days. Folks without children, dogs, a garden or a farm would hardly need these.

I think these Filsons would get quite a bit of use in my wardrobe, but it would be hard for me drop that kind of coin on them unless I was as convinced as the chimney sweep.

It would be nice if clothing were treated with the same kind of honesty that it was during my childhood, or so it seemed.



32rollandrock said:


> Final point. I was talking to a chimney sweep recently who revealed that his go-to trousers had, at one time, come from Cable Car Clothiers. I about spat my cud--what's this guy doing spending $100 for a pair of pants that swim in soot every day? His reasoning was sound: The pants were durable and comfortable for someone who worked--really worked--for a living. Unfortunately, he said, they quit making them. I think that may be something all of us should consider. For all the posing we might do, clothing, really does, or should, serve a purpose. I can't see a purpose in my life for these trousers. But, perhaps, my chimney sweep will.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

leisureclass said:


> I think what gets me is the jeans pocket styling, I know that's not the technical term, but hopefully everyone knows what I mean. The only kind of pants that should have pockets like that, in my book, are blue jeans.


Often referred to as "5 Pocket Style" or "Western" style, but "Jeans Pocket" style is a good description, that almost everyone would understand. Jeans, work pants, etc... pants made from denim, canvas, or rugged materials like that, look fine with the western pockets.

Other materials and styles? Very strange...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Trip English said:


> It's only a matter of time before we're all walking around sporting hard-hats and blacksmith's aprons and rubbing a fashionable coal dust compound on our faces.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Filson tin cloth is pretty durable and comfortable too, as comfortable as denim anyway. 

But I the most important part of the LeviStrauss 501/505 cut is the shrink to fit aspect of the denim. I don't think you would get that with the tin cloth (it will shrink, but probably not to fit), so I would just go with either classic denim or classic cut Filson with tin cloth (which is conveniently in a trendy tapered cut anyway {trendy in a stopped clock is right twice a day sense}).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Trip English said:


> It's only a matter of time before we're all walking around sporting hard-hats and blacksmith's aprons and rubbing a fashionable coal dust compound on our faces.


The Urban Lumberjack is played out, all the cool kids are switching over to Urban Blacksmiths, w/ a Steam Punk twist.

Brian


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

sbdivemaster said:


> Often referred to as "5 Pocket Style" or "Western" style, but "Jeans Pocket" style is a good description, that almost everyone would understand. Jeans, work pants, etc... pants made from denim, canvas, or rugged materials like that, look fine with the western pockets.
> 
> Other materials and styles? Very strange...


Right, thanks, very good point. It's also the back pockets to my eye that look weird in any other material than blue denim. Lots of places from Brooks to J Crew to Bean will try and sell khakis, for example, with 5 pocket styling. So awful IMHO.


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

vwguy said:


> The Urban Lumberjack is played out, all the cool kids are switching over to Urban Blacksmiths, w/ a Steam Punk twist.
> 
> Brian


So I suppose I need not order an artisanal $300 felling axe... :biggrin:


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

i've actually added these axes to my "i have money to blow and don't know what to spend it on" list. god knows when that list will come of use though.



MacTweed said:


> So I suppose I need not order an artisanal $300 felling axe... :biggrin:
> View attachment 3564


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm surprised not to see a shell cordovan blade guard!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

There's a Harris Tweed tourniquet in that Axe first aid kit.



MacTweed said:


> So I suppose I need not order an artisanal $300 felling axe... :biggrin:
> View attachment 3564


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Those are nice axes. I'm not sure why they would be that much better than a Collins or a Plumb but they sure are pretty.

I have a broad axe that belonged to my great grandfather. One of the many ways he made a living was by hewing cross-ties. Went into the woods, felled a tree, hewed it to the proper shape and carried it out on his shoulder.

To keep it trad, he was actually a sharp dresser, at least for a community where many men wore their best pair of bib overalls to church. Note the hat on the fender of the V-8 Buick.










Sorry for the derail. Back on topic, I wouldn't buy those pants in the op.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

What an excellent story and photo. Thanks for sharing, Dragoon.



Dragoon said:


> Those are nice axes. I'm not sure why they would be that much better than a Collins or a Plumb but they sure are pretty.
> 
> I have a broad axe that belonged to my great grandfather. One of the many ways he made a living was by hewing cross-ties. Went into the woods, felled a tree, hewed it to the proper shape and carried it out on his shoulder.
> 
> ...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

The pants in the OP are made of "dry" tin-cloth. It claims similar wear and weather resistance as the traditional waxed tin cloth, but it's washable and not covered in ****. I've had my eye on a pair of the trouser cut version in both lined and unlined for work. I honestly don't "get" five-pocket pants in non-denim. I'll give it a pass in denim because, well, that's the design, but I find them uncomfortable and actually go out of my way to find trouser style pants in hard wearing fabrics. Among them, Orvis' Rhinohide pants (not sure if they're still available) are nice, but I have yet to try the Filsons. I think they'd look great while walking through the woods in some Bean Boots and a Norwegian sweater.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I think they'd look great while walking through the woods in some Bean Boots and a Norwegian sweater.


Classic! However, my first thought was if you're walking through the woods, who's going to see how good that ensemble looks? :biggrin:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I'm not sure why they would be that much better than a Collins or a Plumb


The guys that want to sell it to you for $300 sure think it's better!

Your granddad was a dignified and dapper gent.


----------

